# Free Knitting Pattern for Simply Special Washcloth - Great Gift Idea!



## purl3agony (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all! I wanted to share my free knitting pattern for my Simply Special Washcloth: http://***********************/hub/Free-Knitting-Pattern-for-Simply-Special-Washcloth

This pattern is pretty basic but features an i-cord edging that I think makes this cloth a little special (you could also just do a garter border). These washcloths would make a great grab gift with some pretty soap, or added to a gift basket. Thanks!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love this! Your work is beautiful - thanks so much for the pattern. I want to start it soon. Have a sister who just loves hand knit facecloths! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. Very pretty.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for sharing..
julie


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you! There are some very nice patterns on this site in addition to the simply special washcloth.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you - can't wait to make this


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you. This is just what I need for my last minute stocking fillers. :thumbup:


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks! Bookmarked...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Was looking for something simple to add to my sister's Christmas gift and you just gave it to me! This is simple yet very nice and will make nice face cloths for her. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice gift. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Really lovely knit cloth. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice design.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The I cord edging sets off the wash cloth. 

The site that has the washcloth as so many more patterns, 
I spent some time on it browsing....


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing-looks really nice - and different from the usual dishcloth!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you.....lovely pattern :thumbup:


----------



## purl3agony (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! So glad you like this pattern


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Nice pattern and idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love this pattern- thank you!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

nice!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is very nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks! I've never done an I-cord before....but as they say, "there's a first time for everything!"


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your facecloth design is very nice. Thanks for the link, which I am bookmarking for"soon" use. I also noticed the Denali Dreams soap. I bought some when we cruised the Inside Passage to Alaska. That is very lovely soap! I "dream" of ordering some on-line!

Just visited your site! Sure like the flowers on your recycled tote bag! I saw a few other titles that I will be looking at as well. A big "thank you".


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty and a great idea. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have the perfect cotton yarn to use.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very pretty washcloth! It will make a great gift including one for myself. Your gift of the pattern is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful idea and link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing--I love knitting washclothes!!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing!! I have never tried an i-cord border, but am anxious to do so. Love this!!


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! It's very nice and I love collecting washcloth patterns.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice... thanks for the pattern!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

